# Scheduled ride wait times



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

What’s the deal with Uber making drivers show up for a scheduled ride 20 minutes early and expecting them to wait? Wait time doesn’t even pay minimum wage. Sorry, not sorry. I’m not waiting. 5 minutes is long enough.


----------



## Slackrabbit (Sep 7, 2020)

On a serious note, it happens all the time but usually it's pretty accurate. I found the only exceptions are usually early in the morning or in the far out areas where they want to make sure they have someone


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

They need to have it like Lyft where you can accept it or not accept it and not be penalized


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Slackrabbit said:


> View attachment 575465
> 
> 
> On a serious note, it happens all the time but usually it's pretty accurate. I found the only exceptions are usually early in the morning or in the far out areas where they want to make sure they have someone


I don't think it a horse he wants to beat.....


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> I don't think it a horse he wants to beat.....
> View attachment 575475


That dachshund has some weird toes.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

TobyD said:


> What's the deal with Uber making drivers show up for a scheduled ride 20 minutes early and expecting them to wait? Wait time doesn't even pay minimum wage. Sorry, not sorry. I'm not waiting. 5 minutes is long enough.


What's your waiting fee?

I get 50c a min, first 2mins free, I would make more in waiting than if if was to drive,

but yes I don't wait, well now I've stopped accepting those trips, because of two reasons. First I know it will be 20-30mins early, and the gamble is, Will they show up?if I wait 20-30mins then cancel, I'm better off just waiting 5mins then cancel. Get the fee. 
2nd reason I don't accept them, I canceled 3 scheduled trips in a row, collected the fee. Then was sent a fraud warning email from Uber,


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Classical Telecaster said:


> That dachshund has some weird toes.


The owner is probably old and has not trimmed its nails in timely manner
They start to get really long and you cant trim them back properly
When the get really bad they turn to lay on the sides even..


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

TobyD said:


> What's the deal with Uber making drivers show up for a scheduled ride 20 minutes early and expecting them to wait? Wait time doesn't even pay minimum wage. Sorry, not sorry. I'm not waiting. 5 minutes is long enough.


Uber does that in my area usually because the pickup is in a low traffic area and they probably don't have confidence that they could meet the pick up time if they waited longer to send out the trip request. But I'm not waiting 20 minutes for the passenger. For any scheduled trip I immediately hit "I've arrived." Usually the passenger comes right out. But if I see that I am there way early, I'm going to end up canceling, especially if the trip is a shorter one


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Classified said:


> What's your waiting fee?
> 
> I get 50c a min, first 2mins free, I would make more in waiting than if if was to drive,
> 
> ...


I get 35 cents a minute, but I can get $1 a minute on the freeway. I'm way better off driving then waiting.



Atom guy said:


> Uber does that in my area usually because the pickup is in a low traffic area and they probably don't have confidence that they could meet the pick up time if they waited longer to send out the trip request. But I'm not waiting 20 minutes for the passenger. For any scheduled trip I immediately hit "I've arrived." Usually the passenger comes right out. But if I see that I am there way early, I'm going to end up canceling, especially if the trip is a shorter one


I treat scheduled trips like pool. I only take them if it's an accident. Btw, getting rid of pool is the best part of Covid


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

I accept these, but then if I'm gonna be early, I'll call and ask if they'd be ready to roll at my ETA, if the answer is "no"...I cancel it.


----------



## ubermikeo (Feb 10, 2021)

I accepted one recently and arrived a couple minutes early but after waiting approximately another 10 minutes I left. The pax had even messaged me they would be out soon. I think I drove 15 minutes to get there.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

I don’t accept them anymore not worth it


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Even on "regular rides" FUber will offer pax your ETA (which is often wrong), so at least a few times a week Ill pull up, no pax in sight, the timer starts and then gets the "red dot" after the 1st min and notifies me that I arrived "too early by X mins"...again, I just call pax to verifty if they're ready to roll..if the answer is "no", I cancel and bounce...if its "yes" I set my 2 min timer, if they aren't out, I cancel and bounce....I'm not financially positioned to do an extended wait at .10 a min (in my market)...and during Tucson's "Uber shortage" pax have to step up their game to catch a ride.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

#1husler said:


> Even on "regular rides" FUber will offer pax your ETA (which is often wrong), so at least a few times a week Ill pull up, no pax in sight, the timer starts and then gets the "red dot" after the 1st min and notifies me that I arrived "too early by X mins"...again, I just call pax to verifty if they're ready to roll..if the answer is "no", I cancel and bounce...if its "yes" I set my 2 min timer, if they aren't out, I cancel and bounce....I'm not financially positioned to do an extended wait at .10 a min (in my market)...and during Tucson's "Uber shortage" pax have to step up their game to catch a ride.


10 cents a minute is just barely more than zero! I think the drivers that are willing to wait ruin it for the rest of us. If we all cancel as soon as we are able, riders will learn to respect our time and be ready when we get there.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

TobyD said:


> 10 cents a minute is just barely more than zero! I think the drivers that are willing to wait ruin it for the rest of us. If we all cancel as soon as we are able, riders will learn to respect our time and be ready when we get there.


I can agree you on that, at least...if I pull up "early" and pax confirmed readiness to roll out, then Ill dash pax a min or 2 as a courtesy (knowing Im taking a haircut on it) but after that I bounce, because they can and do run down the clock (which is more than 4 or mins if you arrive "early")....with that said, I've written about the legions of RS hobby drivers who ply Tucson's roads (while snow birding here in winter months), from my interactions with them, they seem content to wait for these pax all the live-long day, and would balk at your suggestion of anything otherwise.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

#1husler said:


> I can agree you on that, at least...if I pull up "early" and pax confirmed readiness to roll out, then Ill dash pax a min or 2 as a courtesy (knowing Im taking a haircut on it) but after that I bounce, because they can and do run down the clock (which is more than 4 or mins if you arrive "early")....with that said, I've written about the legions of RS hobby drivers who ply Tucson's roads (while snow birding here in winter months), from my interactions with them, they seem content to wait for these pax all the live-long day, and would balk at your suggestion of anything otherwise.


Stupid hobby driver. I talked to one guy that was so proud of his 100% acceptance rate. Mine is a glorious 62% &#129315;


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

TobyD said:


> Stupid hobby driver. I talked to one guy that was so proud of his 100% acceptance rate. Mine is a glorious 62% &#129315;


Mine is half that...like 32%, and 20% cancellation. As one OP pointed out, less than 90% of these rides make [financial] sense, which is very true in Tucson....our hobby drivers are lucky to break even (those chasing those 30 min pings in their old Ford Explorers are likely lose money), but dont care.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I stopped taking scheduled trips a little while ago because the no show rate was higher than normal by about 50% or so. And, most of the pax that do this are 5.00 rated newbs as well..........don't like them to be honest.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

TobyD said:


> I get 35 cents a minute, but I can get $1 a minute on the freeway. I'm way better off driving then waiting.
> 
> 
> I treat scheduled trips like pool. I only take them if it's an accident. Btw, getting rid of pool is the best part of Covid:smiles:


I can get $1 a min driving too, but once you factor in dead miles. Expenses etc, depreciation,Time in between waiting not on a trip, then I still make less than waiting, 
But I do agree, I hope I can at least get surge fare or a fare quickly after the trip


----------



## Slackrabbit (Sep 7, 2020)

I have started 1 starring all scheduled trips and trips with stops.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

#1husler said:


> Mine is half that...like 32%, and 20% cancellation. As one OP pointed out, less than 90% of these rides make [financial] sense, which is very true in Tucson....our hobby drivers are lucky to break even (those chasing those 30 min pings in their old Ford Explorers are likely lose money), but dont care.


I like keep acceptance rate around 85 and cancel rate under 10

the benefit is when I get a request I know how long and what direction the ride is going when I accept or cancel 
Also if surge it lists the surge amount



Slackrabbit said:


> I have started 1 starring all scheduled trips and trips with stops.


Don't accept the stops
Or cancel

I hate stops waisted time


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

TobyD said:


> What's the deal with Uber making drivers show up for a scheduled ride 20 minutes early and expecting them to wait? Wait time doesn't even pay minimum wage. Sorry, not sorry. I'm not waiting. 5 minutes is long enough.


No!
You chose to wait (suckers)
No one from Uber is standing there pointing a gun at your head


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Not accepting them if I do by accident I cancel them with the change in pay and cut in surge these people can walk.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

the scheduled ride function is broken,mostly wild differences with when i can get there and when they expected me. some are still right on target. some of these people will tip and or offer to get you something at a 7/11 or something like that. we all know many will not. again this is an issue of deciding to complete the ride at all or their rating. on many occassions I have been able to charm a tip or drink or somnething from the passanger. This is just a matter of doing my job like a professional. many people here are still complaining but still doing the job. make the best of it or hit the bricks. Not all drivers are created equal.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Normal acceptance rate is 18%! Where the hell do you guys get this 62 and 32% at. Not to mention that 100%...


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I want you to ride 20 minutes early to pick up this base fair that is below the normal base fare. So I want you to wait 30 minutes and deliver this guy for $3.20. Trust me you'll make money. We've done the math and Uber math is never wrong


----------

